# 2 Utah men sentenced in Wyo. poaching



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4846442


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Please tell me that UT reciprocates the suspension/probation of hunting of hunting privileges!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Please tell me that UT reciprocates the suspension/probation of hunting of hunting privileges!


They would be idiots if they didn't.....but hey, this is UTAH FISH AND GAME we are talking about.

I want to know more about the poaching...KSL didn't show any pics. Don't they know that it is all about pics?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Please tell me that UT reciprocates the suspension/probation of hunting of hunting privileges!


Yup! It's called the Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact and it is made up of about 30 states, so far, who have signed on.

http://fwp.mt.gov/insidefwp/department/ ... ations/wvc.

Edit: Sorry, the link was too long and it won't link up. Just Google: Interstate Wildlife Violator Compact.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

No way, Utards poaching on Wyomings winter range? That's a first. :roll: 

If my memory serves me right. Arn't these two a$$clowns the same ones that when they tried to retreive the buck the Wy F&G already had it staked out. One guy went to get the deer and the other waited in the truck. When F&G pulled up the guy in the truck took off and the guy on foot ran. The a-hole in the truck rolls it going around a turn and gets caught. Then Wy F&G uses that guys cell phone to text the other ahole saying something like " your buddy just crashed your truck you might as well give up". And then he does.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> No way, Utards poaching on Wyomings winter range? That's a first. :roll:
> 
> If my memory serves me right. Arn't these two **** the same ones that when they tried to retreive the buck the Wy F&G already had it staked out. One guy went to get the deer and the other waited in the truck. When F&G pulled up the guy in the truck took off and the guy on foot ran. The a-hole in the truck rolls it going around a turn and gets caught. Then Wy F&G uses that guys cell phone to text the other ahole saying something like " your buddy just crashed your truck you might as well give up". And then he does.


yep that them. the 3rd guy didn't get charged with anything.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man why are Utahan's always the ones poaching up there. It's getting to the point that every time someone gets caught they just assuming they're utahn.s :roll:


----------

